# Stradic Fk 3000



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Selling my Stradic Fk 3000 for 150 it's brand-new got it for christmas never seen a day of fishing. Text 7578461406 for pictures local pick up only


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

rmorris17 said:


> Selling my Stradic Fk 3000 for 150 it's brand-new got it for christmas never seen a day of fishing. Text 7578461406 for pictures local pick up only


Where is "local" ?


----------



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

well i live in smithfield va so tidewater va to yorktown/willamsburg


----------



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Where is "local" ?


But i do go down to obx right often if thats where your located


----------



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Sold


----------

